
Meet Ely and forget waiting lines - cba85
https://medium.com/@clementbarbaza/meet-ely-and-forget-waiting-lines-734cf2f0a88
======
cba85
Hello ,

I wrote a report about the development of Ely, a French start-up (without VC
funding) made to remove physical waiting lines.

I present in this article the product development part of the project only
(interface captures are in French, sorry for that).

I hope you will find it interesting!

